# pk2cmd in ports tree



## MadHatter (May 24, 2012)

Hi,
I'd like to learn how to develop PIC programs under FreeBSD. Is there a reason why pk2cmd isn't in the ports tree, such as it is considered "experimental", there are licensing issues, or no one but me use it  ?
Marco "MadHatter"


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

If nobody submits a port it won't be added "automagically"


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2012)

Making a port may not be hard.  http://mcuee.blogspot.com/2010/02/freebsd-80-installed.html from two years ago shows it working.  See the Porter's Handbook.


----------



## MadHatter (May 24, 2012)

So, the only reason is that nobody has done it yet?


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

Yep, that's basically it. Remember, the FreeBSD ports collection is mostly user-driven.


----------

